# [2011] What is there do in Branson beside shows



## Indy

We are heading to Branson at the end of May.  We were wondering if there is anything fun in the area to do besides the obvious shows.

Also does anyone have any favorite restaurants?

Thanks as always!


----------



## libraria99

Well, everyone has their own idea of fun, but I'll toss out a couple of things.  I understand that visiting the fish hatchery at the dam is interesting, especially if you have kids.

If you like to hike, there is Dogwood Canyon.

The Showboat Branson Belle is a combination dinner (or lunch); show and a nice boat ride around the lake.

I know you said besides shows, but you must see SIX; make reservation now; they often sell out.  You can check schedules at www.reservebranson.com

One restaurant I would always recommend is the Keeter Center at the College of the Ozarks.  

Another is Devil's Pool Restaurant at Big Cedar.

If you are into shopping, the Landing on the very East end of Hwy 76 (known as the strip) is great and has several good restaurants.  If you like bbq, Famous Dave's is a good choice.


----------



## BoaterMike

Indy said:


> We are heading to Branson at the end of May.  We were wondering if there is anything fun in the area to do besides the obvious shows.



It will be warm, but not hot.  Would you consider boating or fishing fun activities?  These are popular things to do.  There's also Silver Dollar City and "Duck" rides.

Mike


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Branson Shows, Etc.*

Click here for an account of our week in Branson, seeing shows, etc., a few years ago. 

Next time we're there, we'll try the Keeter Center at the College of the Ozarks & Devil's Pool Restaurant at Big Cedar.  

We won't be going back to the restaurant at Baldknobbers.  

_The Six_ were new in town when we attended their show, & the auditorium was barely half full.  They are a talented bunch, & it's nice hearing that their shows are now selling out.  More power to them. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Indy

Thanks for the ideas.  The fish hatchery sounds interesting.  And I always love the restaurant ideas.  I think we will look into that coupon book you mentioned and definitely stay away from Baldknobbers.


----------



## chriskre

There is a little museum in the College of the Ozarks where they have the buggy from the Beverly Hillbillies and a bunch of Americana historic items.
The restaurant onsite is great.  The historic tour of the university was very interesting.  

We ate dinner at Chateau on the Lake at sunset with a beautiful view.  The food wasn't the greatest but the view was.  

We had lunch at Big Cedar in one of the restaurants.  It's also a nice trip out but the GPS will get lost.  

The Duck tour was fun and takes you high up a hill for a nice view of the lake.

The Dixie Stampede was also nice seeing the horses and eating camp style with your hands.  

There is an outlet mall but nothing to write home about.  

There is a Titanic museum but I didn't do it.

Fishing seems to be a big thing there so if you like that kind of stuff the Hatchery is interesting and there is a Big Outdoor World store in the downtown area.  I'm not that into fishing and found the hatchery interesting.

We did the railroad to Arkansas from across the downtown but it was no big deal as you mostly face the rock on the way out til you get to the end and then turn back.

Table Rock state park is worth a visit and is free.  Beautiful views of the lake and a video with the history of how the lake was made by the Army Corp. Engineers.  

You could always do a timeshare tour for a little added fun.  :rofl: 

Have fun.


----------



## Luanne

AwayWeGo said:


> Next time we're there, we'll try the Keeter Center at the College of the Ozarks



Had lunch here when I was visiting my sister, who lives not far from Branson.  Very impressed.  If you don't know about the College of the Ozarks, look it up.  Almost all of the students are on 100% scholarship and they all have to work.  The nickname for the school is "Hard Work U".  So all of the servers are college students and they are wonderful.


----------



## weezie

*branson*

if you are going to be in branson on May 22 go to Faith Life Church for Sunday Service at 10:00 a.m. then stay after the service they are having their Celebration Sunday and its alot of fun Ive been going for the pass 3 years and enjoyed it. My children especially love it. Lots of fun


----------



## carl2591

did anyone mention golf... ?? is there golf there.. i am sure somewhere there is a golf course, a putt putt, or a par 3 place to play..

and shows.. :whoopie:


----------



## BoaterMike

carl2591 said:


> did anyone mention golf... ?? is there golf there.. i am sure somewhere there is a golf course, a putt putt, or a par 3 place to play..
> 
> and shows.. :whoopie:



Yep, there's golf, putt-putt, bumper boats, go-karts and a lot of activities.  Don't recall the par 3, however.  

Mike


----------



## Mel7706

*Eureka Springs*

Take the tour!!


----------



## BigRedOne

*The Fishing is Great*

Excellent trout fishing on Lake Tanacomo, both rainbow and browns.  Also good fishing on Table Rock lake, bass, crapie, catfish, bluegill, etc.


----------



## fishingguy

*fishingguy likes his trout fishing*

The whole area is great for fly fishing.  Below the dam is Tanneycomo and it's hatchery you can tour, or you can fish some of the creeks that drain into it. Roaring River is about 45 minutes away, Crane Creek is about 40 minutes, and the tailwater below Bull Shoals and Norton lakes are about 1 hour and 15 minutes.  We go often for nice browns, rainbow and brook trout. There are also many hiking trails in all of the parks.

The Ranger boat factory is about an hour south east of Branson in Flippin, AR and of course the big Bass Pro in Springfield is about 40 minutes to the north.  (Don't forget to stop at Lamberts in Ozark, MO for some decent eats on the way from Springfield.)


----------



## squeeze

bumping, what seems to be last years thread, but those travelling to this area for this summer may be interested again.

Branson is only 30 minutes from Lake of the Ozarks, so if you want to rent a boat, jet skis, or any water activities and get away from the 'shows' head to Lake of the Ozarks.

Also, there is an extremely large Outlet Mall. Not sure how many stores exist there (seems like a few hundred); I've never seen a larger one and people travel from all around the area to shop at the Outlet Center (plan to spend several hours here, if you go)

There are many many more restaurants to choose from at Lake of the Ozarks as well (enjoy the nice seafood restaurants and the ones out on the water are really nice). 

You can also do bumper cars, go karts, mini golf, and those sort of things w/the kids @ Lake of the Ozarks.


Update: As ace2000 corrected my post. He is correct, I was thinking of Springfield, MO being 30 minutes away. Lake of the Ozarks is much further. However, if you are looking to get away for the Show Scenery to may make a nice trip for the day. It's the water location to be. Yes Branson has water, but on a much smaller scale. The boats on the water at Branson are small compared to the extremely nice large boats you will see at Lake of the Ozarks. Many stars own condos at Lake of the Ozarks just to get away. Their are million dollar condos and much higher. 

Lake of the Ozarks may still remain an outing for you, but it is 140 miles away. Tons of party coves at the Ozarks. Essentially, many parts are family oriented while many are party coves. In fact, they have gas stops for boats to re fuel out on the water and tons of restuarants on the water. And, the gas girls are in itsy bitsy bikkini's (but they are on the water).

Thanks for catching that ace2000.


----------



## ace2000

squeeze said:


> bumping, what seems to be last years thread, but those travelling to this area for this summer may be interested again.
> 
> Branson is only 30 minutes from Lake of the Ozarks, so if you want to rent a boat, jet skis, or any water activities and get away from the 'shows' head to Lake of the Ozarks.
> 
> Also, there is an extremely large Outlet Mall. Not sure how many stores exist there (seems like a few hundred); I've never seen a larger one and people travel from all around the area to shop at the Outlet Center (plan to spend several hours here, if you go)
> 
> There are many many more restaurants to choose from at Lake of the Ozarks as well (enjoy the nice seafood restaurants and the ones out on the water are really nice).
> 
> You can also do bumper cars, go karts, mini golf, and those sort of things w/the kids @ Lake of the Ozarks.


 
I have no idea what you're trying to say here.  Lake of the Ozarks is at least a 2 1/2 hour drive from Branson.  Yes, a lot of the things you mention are located in Lake of the Ozarks, but you'll find the same in Branson also.

Table Rock Lake is the lake that is located near Branson, which is about a 10 minute drive.


----------



## fishingguy

I thought the same thing when I read that post, but figured the poster actually meant Lake Springfield and Springfield, MO maybe.  Springfield, MO is ~1/2 hour or so to the north.


----------



## BoaterMike

ace2000 said:


> Yes, a lot of the things you mention are located in Lake of the Ozarks, but you'll find the same in Branson also.



But no "party cove"....    

Yep, Branson to Lake of the Ozarks is about 140 miles m/l.  

Mike


----------



## ace2000

fishingguy said:


> I thought the same thing when I read that post, but figured the poster actually meant Lake Springfield and Springfield, MO maybe. Springfield, MO is ~1/2 hour or so to the north.


 
Even Lake Springfield would be a stretch.  You can't ski on Lake Springfield, and fishing is sub-par anyway.  Lake Springfield by itself is not worth the drive from Branson.


----------



## fishingguy

Good points Ace.


----------



## squeeze

ace2000 said:


> I have no idea what you're trying to say here.  Lake of the Ozarks is at least a 2 1/2 hour drive from Branson.  Yes, a lot of the things you mention are located in Lake of the Ozarks, but you'll find the same in Branson also.
> 
> Table Rock Lake is the lake that is located near Branson, which is about a 10 minute drive.




Yep, you are correct. ha! I am confused. Springfield is 30 minutes away, not Lake of the Ozarks. However, Branson is not near the shopping site or water site of Lake of the Ozarks. Everything @ Lake of the Ozarks is on a much larger scale (but some may not want that drive).

Although not a 30 minute drive, still might be worth the sights for those not from the area. Lake of the Ozarks is massive compared to Branson.

I will update my post, sorry.


----------



## ace2000

squeeze said:


> Everything @ Lake of the Ozarks is on a much larger scale (but some may not want that drive).
> 
> Although not a 30 minute drive, still might be worth the sights for those not from the area. Lake of the Ozarks is massive compared to Branson.


 
Edit.  post deleted.  I've beat this horse enough.


----------



## squeeze

ace2000 said:


> Edit.  post deleted.  I've beat this horse enough.



Sorry if I offended you ace2000.

Branson is the home of the shows scenes. (basically a theatre, country music scene).

I was trying to post things other than the show scenes (as the OP was asking this question). Millions descend upon Branson every year for the one of a kind show scenes that will surround you.  Year round population there is only 5,000 (maybe a little less). 

Branson is very much a tourist area open and known for a seasonal basis (summer time).

It's a great area and I've been there several times. Love all the shows, but the water is not near the sites of Lake of the Ozarks.

I plan to go again for the show scenes; I think a full week can be made out of Branson, but I can also understand the question about what else is there.
Branson is a 'broadway version of the Nashville country scene' with some other very interesting and humorous shows mixed in.


----------



## ace2000

squeeze said:


> Sorry if I offended you ace2000.
> 
> Branson is the home of the shows scenes. (basically a theatre, country music scene).
> 
> I was trying to post things other than the show scenes (as the OP was asking this question). Millions descend upon Branson every year for the one of a kind show scenes that will surround you. Year round population there is only 5,000 (maybe a little less).
> 
> Branson is very much a tourist area open and known for a seasonal basis (summer time).
> 
> It's a great area and I've been there several times. Love all the shows, but the water is not near the sites of Lake of the Ozarks.
> 
> I plan to go again for the show scenes; I think a full week can be made out of Branson, but I can also understand the question about what else is there.
> Branson is a 'broadway version of the Nashville country scene' with some other very interesting and humorous shows mixed in.


 
Not offended at all.  I think both locations are great.


----------



## squeeze

OMGosh,

How could I forget. Make sure to see the Circque DeSoleil show. It's amazing!
If you've never seen one of their shows you will be amazed.


----------



## IngridN

squeeze said:


> OMGosh,
> 
> How could I forget. Make sure to see the Circque DeSoleil show. It's amazing!
> If you've never seen one of their shows you will be amazed.



Is the Circque show a permanent attraction? If so, which one is it? DH and I have seen 7 (me)/8 (DH) of them and our goal is to see them all!

We'll be in Branson for a week this summer with MIL for her 90th. She has mobility issues, so we're interested in other activities besides shows, however, need to keep her limited mobility in mind.

Ingrid


----------



## ace2000

IngridN said:


> Is the Circque show a permanent attraction? If so, which one is it? DH and I have seen 7 (me)/8 (DH) of them and our goal is to see them all!
> 
> We'll be in Branson for a week this summer with MIL for her 90th. She has mobility issues, so we're interested in other activities besides shows, however, need to keep her limited mobility in mind.
> 
> Ingrid


 
Could always do the Showboat, little different than a show.


----------



## shagnut

If you find yourself in Springfield go to Lambertis," home of the throwed rolls" Too much food, you chose an entree and they bring around the veggies, and more veggies, and more veggies.  I hope they are still there.

We went to a cavern tour on a boat while we were in Springfield, but I wasn't too impressed.  

Is the Precious Moment Chapel still there?  

shaggy


----------



## ace2000

shagnut said:


> We went to a cavern tour on a boat while we were in Springfield, but I wasn't too impressed.
> 
> Is the Precious Moment Chapel still there?
> 
> shaggy


 
LOL - you mean the cavern tour in a jeep?  Don't know of one with a boat.  And the Precious Moments Chapel is in Carthage, about an hour drive from Springfield.


----------



## MichaelColey

I'm surprised only one person mentioned Silver Dollar City.  It's much more than just a family-oriented theme park.  There are some thrill rides there, but there's a lot more.  Many shows, craft demonstrations, etc.  At Christmas time, there are tons of lights, Christmas shows and a very impressive Christmas tree with syncronized lights and music.  We buy annual passes and try to go there 2-3 days on every trip (2-3 times a year).


----------



## rapmarks

MichaelColey said:


> I'm surprised only one person mentioned Silver Dollar City. It's much more than just a family-oriented theme park. There are some thrill rides there, but there's a lot more. Many shows, craft demonstrations, etc. At Christmas time, there are tons of lights, Christmas shows and a very impressive Christmas tree with syncronized lights and music. We buy annual passes and try to go there 2-3 days on every trip (2-3 times a year).


 
plus a nice cave tour at Silver Dollar City and some other cave tours in the area, including one in splringfield where you ride around in little cars.  As far as Lake of the Ozarks, i own there, my ownership includes 10 hours of boat time, and pm me if you want it.


----------



## puppymommo

squeeze said:


> OMGosh,
> 
> How could I forget. Make sure to see the Circque DeSoleil show. It's amazing!
> If you've never seen one of their shows you will be amazed.



I don't think it is an actual Cirque DeSoleil show.  From what I could find, the show is called Cirque Montage and features former Cirque DeSoleil performers.  

http://www.starlitetheatre.com/branson-shows/cirque-montage/

Looks good, thanks for the tip. We will be in Branson in July and will have to check it out.


----------



## squeeze

puppymommo said:


> I don't think it is an actual Cirque DeSoleil show.  From what I could find, the show is called Cirque Montage and features former Cirque DeSoleil performers.
> 
> http://www.starlitetheatre.com/branson-shows/cirque-montage/
> 
> Looks good, thanks for the tip. We will be in Branson in July and will have to check it out.



I'm not sure about it being an 'actual Cirque' performance; but if it's not you will not be able to tell the difference. I've been to many of their shows in different cities and I would say the one is Branson is an actual show, or they must have some sort of contract with Cirque (since you said its states 'former Cirque Performers) and The 'Montage' may just be the name of that particular performance (that I'm not sure).

It is truly fabulous though. In fact, I have tickets to go to another one of their shows in the next month. (although not in Branson, but I am still excited).


----------



## rapmarks

there are different Cirque companies, in Florida we see Cirque dreams every year - excellent.


----------



## IngridN

It sounds like something we would enjoy seeing. MIL has seen 2 with us...they usually have a show every Christmas time in San Francisco and we take her to see it when she visits us vs. us visiting her during the holidays.

We enjoyed our time in Branson about 5 or 6 years ago and are looking forward to this upcoming trip. Our last trip was focused on shows and outlet shopping and we're hoping to add some other activities this trip.

Ingrid


----------



## riverdees05

Which of the many timeshares have the best pool, etc. for children?


----------



## rapmarks

riverdees05 said:


> Which of the many timeshares have the best pool, etc. for children?


 
I have found just about every pool there is cold.  when we stayed at Holiday Hills, it was in the high 80's, and the pool was so cold noone was in it.  things may have changed, as we stopped going after our car was totalled there, but at least 12 exchanges and i don't think i was ever able to enjoy a pool because they don't heat them very much.


----------



## Pete_The_Chicken

rapmarks said:


> I have found just about every pool there is cold.  when we stayed at Holiday Hills, it was in the high 80's, and the pool was so cold noone was in it.  things may have changed, as we stopped going after our car was totalled there, but at least 12 exchanges and i don't think i was ever able to enjoy a pool because they don't heat them very much.



What time of year do you go?  We always make time for the pool and it has been very warm, but then again we go in mid-to-late summer and prefer to play in the outdoor pool.  I think indoor pools are cold year round!


----------



## Pete_The_Chicken

MichaelColey said:


> I'm surprised only one person mentioned Silver Dollar City.  It's much more than just a family-oriented theme park.  There are some thrill rides there, but there's a lot more.  Many shows, craft demonstrations, etc.  At Christmas time, there are tons of lights, Christmas shows and a very impressive Christmas tree with syncronized lights and music.  We buy annual passes and try to go there 2-3 days on every trip (2-3 times a year).



SDC compares very favorably to Disney World, in my opinion, in cleanliness, in staff (plenty of cheerful staff in costume and in character all over the place), and general charm.  I highly recommend Silver Dollar City!


----------



## ronandjoan

Pete_The_Chicken said:


> I think indoor pools are cold year round!



We like to stay at Wyndham Mountain Vista because of the indoor pool - a large one and resasonably heated, fine for laps!

we are here now


----------



## momeason

There a few nice places to hike including a conservation area. There is a new building at the big dam that is an exhibit center with tours of the dam with a hike around the lake available...but hot. The tours of the dam are inside.
We really liked everything about the Marriott..great location, pool, indoor and outdoor pools. If you can stomach a TS presentation, many come with significant show discounts. I know the Wyndham does. They are high pressure...do not buy. I went to the Sales Center on the main highway for some maps. I said no presentation. they offered me lots of cash and big show discounts. We signed up and went. I passed a TUG note to a new owner, the salesman saw me and we were told we did not have to do the presentation and we did get our gifts. Pretty cool. Just remember, if a timeshare salesman lips are moving, he IS lying! That is why they wanted us away from their tour center.:hysterical:


----------



## retailman

There is the scenic train that leaves downtown that goes out from Branson
about two hours that is nice.


----------



## Bourne

BoaterMike said:


> But no "party cove"....
> 
> Yep, Branson to Lake of the Ozarks is about 140 miles m/l.
> 
> Mike



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: It was good while it lasted..Now I have kids...


----------



## rapmarks

last week we sold our two lake of the ozarks weeks, so happy!


----------



## dixie

I would love more information on the scenic train etc. thanks



retailman said:


> There is the scenic train that leaves downtown that goes out from Branson
> about two hours that is nice.


----------



## shagnut

ace2000 said:


> LOL - you mean the cavern tour in a jeep?  Don't know of one with a boat.  And the Precious Moments Chapel is in Carthage, about an hour drive from Springfield.



Yep, that's the one! lol I got cornfused with Lost Caverns in TN


----------



## bogey21

MichaelColey said:


> I'm surprised only one person mentioned Silver Dollar City.  It's much more than just a family-oriented theme park.  There are some thrill rides there, but there's a lot more.  Many shows, craft demonstrations, etc.  At Christmas time, there are tons of lights, Christmas shows and a very impressive Christmas tree with syncronized lights and music.



I second Silver Dollar City.  Back when we lived in St Louis we would spend a week there every year, either during the Fall Crafts Festival or at Christmas.  SDC often has something for both kids and adults.

George


----------



## Neesie

*Bonniebrook*

I've never been to the area but I recall my mom really loved visiting Bonniebrook, home of the Kewpie creator, Rose O'Neill.

http://www.roseoneill.org/mainpage.html#/


----------

